#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

## REGI_MAX

Geosoft's Oasis montaj is powerful processing and   
              mapping software for mineral exploration, oil and   
              gas exploration, and earth science investigations   
              including environmental projects and Unexploded     
              Ordnance (UXO) detection.                           

              Using montaj, geoscientists can efficiently         
              import, view, process, and share earth science      
              datasets, grids and images within one integrated    
              environment.                                        

              The Oasis montaj software package includes a rich   
              set of built-in data import, processing,            
              visualization, mapping, and integration             
              capabilities. It features Geosoft's complete        
              library of basic and advanced gridding utilities,   
              and plotting functionality.                         

              A variety of montaj extensions and montaj plus      
              extensions are available for advanced geophysics    
              and geochemical data processing, analysis,          
              quality control and modeling, making Oasis montaj   
              one of the most robust and comprehensive            
              geoscience mapping and processing systems in the    
              world.                                              

              The Geosoft montaj viewer enables you to share      
              Geosoft data within your company, and the larger    
              geoscience community. Software plug-ins are         
              available for ER Mapper, ArcGIS and MapInfo,        


              providing superior connectivity between your        
              montaj mapping software and your GIS, remote        
              sensing or specialized software applications.

For the detailed info's pls. look there: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The soft is there:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

RDS, Regi :Smile: See More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## fuahmad

Regi,
You're GREAT!
FA

----------


## reservoirengineer

Good job

----------


## mjcoolz21

Thanks so much

----------


## sphere2004

Whats the password?

----------


## REGI_MAX

Pls. try this one:

rl-team.net

Regards, Regi :Embarrassment:

----------


## archaeopterix

Hi, the INVISIBLE dll included not work with Oasis Montaj 701 software.

----------


## p_vah

It is a fully worked (cr**ed  :Wink:  ) software or only demo?

----------


## yantaih

it only ***** review.

----------


## REGI_MAX

There is some additional soft to Oasis...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

May smb. needs;
 HAPPY NEW YEAR !.!.!
 Regi

----------


## vmauricio1

that is a incomplete ***** dont make the software work complete to process the data i can provide full *****,

----------


## abdelurgamm

dear sir
thank you first

it's incomplet because many menu not work like MAGMAP , 3DEULER,  ......

----------


## geologist_wael

thanks for this software

See More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## rasheedjaradat

> dear sir
> thank you first
> 
> it's incomplet because many menu not work like MAGMAP , 3DEULER,  ......



Thanks for all your efforts. Could any one tried to make Oasis run successfully? Please let us know.

----------


## ali12

Hi 
please upload them in another server see below a masage from rapidshare:

_Error
This file is suspected to contain illegal content and has been blocked. After the file has been blocked for 7 days it will automatically be deleted, if the block is not removed by RapidShare. For this reason, a download of this file is currently not possible._

i cant download part 2 

Thanks

----------


## khawar_geo

Please upload Montaj Oasis in file factory..because rapidshare is not responding..
Please share it..

Regards

khawat

----------


## bratek

> Please upload Montaj Oasis in file factory..because rapidshare is not responding..
> Please share it..
> 
> Regards
> 
> khawat



Come here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Googlucks,

----------


## khawar_geo

> Come here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Googlucks,



Please Give me direct link..

I cannot understand that language...
Please sir! Its request..

----------


## bratek

> Please Give me direct link..
> 
> I cannot understand that language...
> Please sir! Its request..



Geosoft.Oasis.Montaj.v7.0.1-iNViSiBLE

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pwd is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NOTE: I did not check it.

----------


## al-gharabee

It is in Russian.
But the thread is invalid/deleted/inaccessible.
Bratek, thank you very much for uploading this to RapidShare!

----------


## abdelurgamm

Thank you BARTEK for your great work.
the password thasn't work.
if some one have an another psw.

----------


## REGI_MAX

pls. look there:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 i did not check
Regi

----------


## Pablocien

the password is : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdelurgamm

thank you Pablocien
this pwd is invalid
i chek it many times but dont work

----------


## abdelurgamm

plase i need ***** for ******* suite 8.0 or 8.1 it's urgent for me


thanksSee More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## abdelurgamm

hello regimax
after i clic on the link i have  windows not found please cheK it

----------


## Pablocien

sorry

The correct is: [**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdelurgamm

thank you Pablocien
this pwd is invalid
i chek it many times but dont work
please chek it again

----------


## bratek

> thank you Pablocien
> this pwd is invalid
> i chek it many times but dont work
> please chek it again



Try this link (without pass)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Goodluck,

----------


## khawar_geo

> Try this link (without pass)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Goodluck,



passward is: rl-team.net
but there is no installation exe..
please tell me what to do..
and there is no file on mediafire..

please upload and then tell me,,,,,,,

i am waiting...

thanks and regardss

Khawar

----------


## bratek

> passward is: rl-team.net
> but there is no installation exe..
> please tell me what to do..
> and there is no file on mediafire..
> 
> please upload and then tell me,,,,,,,
> 
> i am waiting...
> 
> ...



I checked.... it is OK!

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear brother..
it has two parts..
Please tell me how you have worked.
and where is installation exe..???

regards

----------


## csm101

Ok. the correct pwd for RS hosted files is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
tested...works.

----------


## GEOCARLOS

thank you guys... does somebody has GM-SYS MODULE??? IF YOU HAVE IT COULD YOU PLEASE UPLOADED... THANX IN ADVANCE

----------


## oktapod

links gives errors. can you share new links please.

----------


## ali12

the link is empty, upload it again please

----------


## biriant

Could you upload on megaupload please ?

See More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## oktapod

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
THIS ARE THE LINKS FOR GEOSOFT TARGET
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Cool: 
Password is: theseekersoasis.org

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
THIS IS FOR OASIS MONTAJ 7.0.1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Cool: 
Password is:    theseekersoasis.org

I tried Oasis Montaj and the ***** didn't work. Some menus are not working. Can somebody help with this?
my email => oktapod@mail2engineer.com

----------


## lulliri

the *****s for these versions are partials....
and doesn't work any application to these archives.......!!!!
Only the viewre mode is actived....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To work fully is needed to ***** 3 dlls........
--montaj v6.41: needed to ***** 2 dll
--montaj v6.42: needed to *****: 3 dlls
-geoguilib.dll
-geolib.dll
-geogxx.dll

*to Blacksea*

Do you have the ***** for Oasis Montaj v7.01.....?????

Thanks in Advance....

----------


## lulliri

i have the ***** for the v2.22 version, not for the last version v3.01...........

----------


## blacksea

Oasis montaj 7.1 Release Notes

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Oasis montaj 7.1*
Use this to update from Oasis montaj 7.0.1 to 7.1	2009/02/27	 70 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Target 7.1 Update*
Update from Target 7.0.1 to Target 7.1	2009/02/27	 56.9 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Target for ArcGIS 3.1*
Update from Target for ArcGIS 3.0.1 to 3.1 release	2009/02/27	 55 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*N.B. !When you update all the programs checked the license !*

----------


## sami22

Thank you very much for the software and the updates, could someone please share the *****

thanks

----------


## webmohr

I agree with some people that the Oasis Montaj version 7.0 or 7.1 is not working, and in fact when you try to remove it using the Control Panel it can not be removed due to Error 1402 - could not open key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Geosoft.
After struggling to solve the problem, the only way out to uninstall the software was by using the link below which provides you with an installation cleaner  (Smarty Uninstaller) that is free for 15 days. The procedures to uninstall are very well explained.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If anyone can find the ******** to install the Oasis Montaj  version 7.1 with operations working correctly  this forum should have it...

webmohr@gmail.com

----------


## blacksea

*webmohr*




> I agree with some people that the Oasis Montaj version 7.0 or 7.1 is not working



Not working???

----------


## webmohr

Dear BlackSea, thanks for the prompt reply. I tried yesterday to create a gdb file using the version 7.1 which was recently installed but the  new gdb prompt could not be activated  I guessed that  the available ***** was making it work as a viewer rather than a processing software (as also suggested by oktapod at # 38 and lulliri at #39).
I tried to remove the program this morning but it was very difficult because of an Error 1402  could not open HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Geosoft.   
After a few hours struggling with the problem, I found the suggestion to remove the broken parts of  the software by downloading the program I reported in the forum,  so that other people might  know about the need to remove broken parts of the software in order to uninstall it.  I am trying to re-install version 6.4.2 but there  is still an error 1402  now in the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\XMV.Directory.  Network.Authentication  which apparently has something to do with administrator privileges. I am not a computer specialist and I would be glad to accept suggestions, otherwise the test-and-error  process is very time-consuming and it might be a simple problem. 
Please inform which links you used to download the correct versions of the Oasis Montaj 7.1  software and the recipe to use the ********, apparently from the pictures at #44 you managed to install it and it is working fine. 
To install the program I initially used the #19 links from Bratek, with the correct password at # 33, by csm101 -  maybe you have other links with the complete software and *****s. Are the links you put at # 41 only the updates from version 7.0 to 7.1 or the complete program (which is about 400 MB when installed) ?
Thanks for the help, I will wait for your reply before I decide to re-install the old version 6.4 or follow your suggestions to install 7.1.
webmohr@gmail.com

----------


## lulliri

new links for geosoft suite

Geosoft Target v7.0.1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: theseekersoasis.org


Geosoft Oasis Montaj v7.01

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: theseekersoasis.org 

*****

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: gbgtc

this ***** work also on target for arcgis v3.01......

enjoy

----------


## biriant

Could any body upload the ***** only in the megaupload or rapidshare please ?

Regards

----------


## zxlhong

You're GREAT!




> Geosoft's Oasis montaj is powerful processing and   
>               mapping software for mineral exploration, oil and   
>               gas exploration, and earth science investigations   
>               including environmental projects and Unexploded     
>               Ordnance (UXO) detection.                           
> 
>               Using montaj, geoscientists can efficiently         
>               import, view, process, and share earth science      
>               datasets, grids and images within one integrated    
> ...

----------


## lulliri

zxlhong... Your links are deads.... Check it before to put.....!!!!!



My links are fully testeds and working.........See More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## webmohr

Yes, lulliri, your links are working fine. I have downloaded the files,  and unzipped the i-om1700.zip file which uses the i-om.1700.r30 to i-om1700.r77 to create the i-om1700 directory which contains the setup.zip file. Unzipping it results in the directory setup and the directory Invisible. This directory contains the file geolib.dll  where should we put this ***** ?
I guess the files to be copied into the Geosoft bin directory are the ones in the ***** directory - 
Nmcps directory with geoguilib.dll, geogxx.dll and geolib.dll
Please inform the correct sequence of steps to  install the program. 
Thanks for your help.
webmohr@gmail.com

----------


## lulliri

the ***** is new and is present in the other link to "deposit files"

install the program, make backup the 3 dll's, after apply it and overwrite the dll's....
Are present all submenu, you symply open it's through the menu..
enjoy.....

----------


## webmohr

Ok, Lulliri, thanks for the message. After installing the program we should only copy the 3 dlls from the ***** to the bin directory, overwriting the previous dlls  they can not be executed, I guess. 
However, during the setup installation the process stopped with the message:
There is a problem with this Windows Installer package.
A program required for this install to complete could not be run. Contact your support personnel or package vendor.

Any suggestions?

----------


## webmohr

After struggling for some time with the bugs, I received some suggestions form specialists which may be helpful to other people who might face similar problems. Here are the steps to follow:
-	If any broken piece of previous versions have remained in the registry keys (which are not changeable) remove the software with the following program -  Windows Installer Cleanup Utility (which is also useful for removing other programs that were removed incorrectly from the computer):
-	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The Windows Vista may show  a compatibility problem with the Windows Installer for Geosoft (this may also occur when upgrading from 7.0 to 7.1).  The solution is to download the following program and run it before installing the setup.exe

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

These procedures corrected the problem I had for several weeks  and hopefully they  will help other people as well.

----------


## ismak78

> Oasis montaj 7.1 Release Notes
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...





I'm asking about the updates from 7.0.1 to 7.1  when i try to update. it gives me an error message ((please install a valid license to upgrade the software))
so do you have any idea to upgrade the software

----------


## socky1981

Oasis montaj 7.1
Use this to update from Oasis montaj 7.0.1 to 7.1 2009/02/27 70 MB


2009-04-28 03:57:07 HTTP/1.1 503 Service Unavailable

i can't download this upgrade

----------


## blacksea

> Oasis montaj 7.1
> Use this to update from Oasis montaj 7.0.1 to 7.1 2009/02/27 70 MB
> 
> 
> 2009-04-28 03:57:07 HTTP/1.1 503 Service Unavailable
> 
> i can't download this upgrade



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## habakuk

> I'm asking about the updates from 7.0.1 to 7.1  when i try to update. it gives me an error message ((please install a valid license to upgrade the software))
> so do you have any idea to upgrade the software



hi ismak 
the ******** for OM 7.01 is a  ***** overwiting three dll-files. this  ***** only works for the version for which it was designed so there is no update option unless you adjust the ***** to the new version.

regards
habakuk

----------


## blacksea

> I'm asking about the updates from 7.0.1 to 7.1  
> so do you have any idea to upgrade the software



Problem upgrade solved by updating a bit.
***** for version 7.01 is not suitable. 
Version 7.1 tracks changes dll.

----------


## ismak78

Many thanks for blacksea and habakuk . 
so  to upgrade, I need new dll. files for version 7.1  as i have 7.0.1. I thought that  the update can be done on the version 7.0.1

many thanks again

question to blacksea: what do you mean by: Problem upgrade solved by updating a bit.

----------


## kells

Looks like no one has any suitable solution to make oasis montaj 7.1 working ... ?
Any solution... it frustating to install it and not being able to use it....

----------


## vmauricio1

this ***** its easy , only a change of one bit

See More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## webmohr

Ok, vmauricio1, so please inform the detailed instructions of what has to be done...

----------


## blacksea

*Update*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*Oasis montaj 7.1.1*
Update from Oasis montaj 7.1 or 7.1 SP1 to Oasis montaj 7.1.1	2009/06/03	 75 MB
*Target 7.1.1 Update*
Update from Target 7.1 or 7.1 SP1 to Target 7.1.1	2009/06/03	 43 MB
*Target for ArcGIS 3.1.1*
Update from Target for ArcGIS 3.1 or 3.1 SP1 to Target for ArcGIS 3.1.1.
This file will also update Geochemistry for ArcGIS from 1.0 to 1.0.1 (for customers with licenses for both products).	2009/06/03	 24 MB
*Geochemistry for ArcGIS 1.0.1*
This file will update Geochemistry for ArcGIS from version 1.0 to 1.0.1
This file will also update Target for ArcGIS from 3.1 to 3.1.1 (for customers with licenses for both products).	2009/06/03	 24 MB

----------


## habakuk

hi blacksea
can you post ******** updates as well ??
cheers
habakuk

----------


## zxlhong

hi my friend blacksea,
first at all, thank you again and again! you have help me to down om7.01.
now i want to learn m0delv1s1on9.0, my hardware ID is 4819064,
can you email me activation code ? my eail: zxlhong@163.com
thanks!
cheers

----------


## zxlhong

hi my friend blacksea,
i have send 3 emails to you, i waiting for your help.
thank you!

----------


## blacksea

> hi my friend blacksea,
> i have send 3 emails to you, i waiting for your help.
> thank you!



Activation code sent to your email

----------


## Crumbcatcher

To Blacksea

I geophysics study and would also like to learn little bit for modelvision9.0. Which software I have been interested in using. 
Please can you send me activ code, i will down load soft. My email for your help please is  crumb.catcher@yahoo.com. Thank you very much.

----------


## ismak78

thank for all of you,,,, is there a ******** for oasis 7.1 ????

----------


## Crumbcatcher

Hello Blacksea

If you can please send me activ codes for ModelV1s1on 9.0 and Quickmag 3.0, here is my hardware ID 4803246. I very much appreciate any help. Please send to email crumb.catcher@yahoo.com

----------


## peterbouth

hi 
Please can any one send this to my email peterbouth@yahoo.com
jazakom allah khayran

----------


## Crumbcatcher

To Mr Blacksea

I have no email from you so far. Please can you help with activ codes for Encom ModelVis1on 9.0 and Encom Quickmag 3.0. My hardware ID 4803246. I have time now to learn these softs as have no more job on mine. Email: crumb.catcher.yahoo.com. Thank you so much

Regards Lucinda

----------


## Crumbcatcher

Dear Blacksea



I have not received any emails - please r u able to help me please I need your help.

Regards LucindaSee More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## biker3m

hey could you help me with a full version of oasis montaj? biker3m@gmail.com

----------


## mickeybear

tks i finally get what i want

----------


## tucheroka

plis upload serial or ----- for *target for arcgis 3.0.1 or 3.1*

Regards.

----------


## AZIQ

could anyone upload link to new dll for oasis 7.1.1 ?

----------


## cacanegra

thanks to all!!!! i instaled oasis montaj 7.0.1 succesfully. would be great if i can install the update 7.1.1, but i have no problem to wait for dlls

(sorry for my english, i speak spanish)

bye

----------


## elplatano

> the -----s for these versions are partials....
> and doesn't work any application to these archives.......!!!!
> Only the viewre mode is actived....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> To work fully is needed to ----- 3 dlls........
> --montaj v6.41: needed to ----- 2 dll
> --montaj v6.42: needed to -----: 3 dlls
> -geoguilib.dll
> -geolib.dll
> ...



Where to get the missing dll.
-geoguilib.dll
-geogxx.dll

Thank

----------


## cacanegra

The missing dll's for oasis montaj 7.0.1

-geoguilib.dll
-geolib.dll
-geogxx.dll

click here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

you can choose any server

bye

----------


## Lindberg75

thanks

----------


## elplatano

thanks

----------


## mikhailyaht

Dear Blacksea!
I need help
The file (igrf.dat) for 2010 is very necessary to me because  Oasis Montaj 5.1.8 has this file till 2009.
And I cannot count a normal field 
If it does not complicate you send please on mine Email: mzosimov@gmail.com.
 thanks

----------


## TheTimeLord

@cacanegra 
Please can you re-upload these files 

-geoguilib.dll
-geolib.dll
-geogxx.dll

TheTimeLord

----------


## yeremy321

ok muchas gracias por el aporte, ya tengo el software en un CD, ahora provare tus keys para ver si funciona el ----- 7.0.1


Muchas gracias avisare si funcionaSee More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## yeremy321

alguien me puede decir como actualizar el Oasis montaj 7.0.1 !! lo instale con los dlls  y funciona muy bien, solo que no puedo actualizarlo me dice q necesito una licencia valida...

----------


## yeremy321

uhmm !!

----------


## pepe_gri

> alguien me puede decir como actualizar el Oasis montaj 7.0.1 !! lo instale con los dlls  y funciona muy bien, solo que no puedo actualizarlo me dice q necesito una licencia valida...



Asi es..... si quieres actualizarlo... DEBES tener licenciado el Software..... sino a esperar a que alguien lo medique.....

Saludos.

----------


## yeremy321

> Asi es..... si quieres actualizarlo... DEBES tener licenciado el Software..... sino a esperar a que alguien lo medique.....
> 
> Saludos.



ok buenno gracias tendre q esperar

----------


## cacanegra

Hola a todos, perdon por la demora. Aca subi un ******* con todo mi software para geologos. Lo pueden bajar del link. Si no tienen una cuenta en demonoid puden pedirme una invitacion por PM

Hi everybody, sorry i'm late. i upload a ******* with all my software for geologist. You can download from the link. If you haven't an account on demonoid, send me a PM asking for one invitation 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Disfruten y por favor compartan  :Smile: 

Enjoy and please seed  :Smile:

----------


## rezzzo

hola amigos, disculpen la molestia alguen tendra el programa emcom PA con *******a?
de antemano muchas gracias.

----------


## oktapod

Thank you 
cacanegra

----------


## cacanegra

Here is ------- Suite 8.3:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can download from the link. If you haven't an account on demonoid, send me a PM asking for one invitation 

Enjoy and please seed  :Smile:

----------


## abdelurgamm

thank you very much 
best regard

----------


## JesusMG

@cacanegra

He intentado accesas a demonoid pero dice que la pagina no exite &#191;podr&#237;as enviarme una invitaci&#243;n por favor?

Gracia

----------


## ilichento

> alguien me puede decir como actualizar el Oasis montaj 7.0.1 !! lo instale con los dlls  y funciona muy bien, solo que no puedo actualizarlo me dice q necesito una licencia valida...



oye soy geologo y me gustaria que me pasaras los dlls, gracias de antemano

----------


## periprocto

las dlls que faltan pueden volver a subirlas por favor?


Muchas graciasSee More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## cacanegra

Here is my second *******:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy, and please seed  :Smile:

----------


## garnetG10

@cacanegra

Please send to me a demonoid invitation.

Many thanks

----------


## groundradar

@cacanegra

Sorry to bother, but would love a working copy of Oasis Montaj 7.1.1.  Could you send me a demonoid invitation please?

Thank you!

----------


## avi

Would really appreciate if you could send demonoid invitation

Thank you

avi@mac.com

----------


## tobelogin

To cacanegra

Could you send me a demonoid invitation please? tobelogin@yahoo.co.uk

Thank you!

----------


## oktapod

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (video oasis montaj 7.1.1 How to install)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (video target for arcgis 3.1.1 How to install)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (Instalation package 7.01, and updates for 7.1 and 7.1.1)
PS: Do not replace the dll's of 7.1 if you want to use the 7.1.1 update. Replace the dll's just after updating to 7.1.1

Hope 7.2 coming soon.

----------


## APIman

Sorry but the installer contain some kind of worm...
Win32: Malware-gen

----------


## Rodfro

yes
any clean one

----------


## oktapod

I have scanned them with Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 and there is no worm. But there is no v7.0.1 setup package. I guess you already have it.

----------


## abdelurgamm

thank you very much, big job
there is no malaware

----------


## black_sheep

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad me inscribi en el por que vi que manejas el software oasis montaj 7.0.1. Yo empiezo a utilizarlo y me gustaria pedirte de favor si pudieras ayudarme en regalarme una copia del tutorial, ya le he buscado en la red pero sin exito, encontre uno pero es una version mas actualizada a mi programa por lo que me confundo un poco pues algunos &iacute;conos no aparecen igual y si a esto le sumamos que apenas empiezo a conocerlo pues practicamente ando un poco desorientado.
Muchas gracias. 
Saludos
P.D si alguien mas lee este mensaje y me pudiera ayudar con el aporte se los agradeceria de igual forma.

----------


## abdelurgamm

if you have install the soft, go to c:\program file\geosoft\oasismontaj\hlp 


there you found all tutorialsSee More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## anihita

the same app on popular request



```
    * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1D3UVMAG (99 Mb)
    * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2739UEI9 (75 Mb)
    * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JZR229TQ (99 Mb)
    * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N348CL34 (99 Mb)
```

----------


## Memberance

Hi@all
can anyone upload the 3 magic files please

geoguilib.dll, geolib.dll and geogxx.dll

THX

----------


## jhonjgonzalez

Hola cacanegra, exelente tu post, podrias enviarme una invitaci&#243;n por favor, muchas gracias

----------


## braindrain

> the same app on popular request
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>     * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1D3UVMAG (99 Mb)
>     * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2739UEI9 (75 Mb)
>     * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JZR229TQ (99 Mb)
>     * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N348CL34 (99 Mb)
> ```




link is dead can you upload again thanks for excellent sharing .................! thanks a lot........................1

----------


## petcad

ALguien sabe c&#243;mo podemos instalar el oasis montaj en windows 7 con arcgis 10? Siempre intenta "actualizar" componentes (como del gis 9.2 y direct x) los cuales no son necesarios.
Gracias por la ayuda.

----------


## oktapod

> ALguien sabe c&#243;mo podemos instalar el oasis montaj en windows 7 con arcgis 10? Siempre intenta "actualizar" componentes (como del gis 9.2 y direct x) los cuales no son necesarios.
> Gracias por la ayuda.



You can install only OM v.7.2 beside ArcGIS 10. This is because 7.2 uses ArcEngine 10. No one has cr@cked 7.2 yet. I'm using VirtualBox (with Win XP) for Oasis Montaj. Hope someone will share 7.2.

----------


## galois

Hi the Links about Oasis Montaj 7.01 is not working

----------


## oktapod

Use JDownloader. The links are ok.

----------


## Rata81

*Hi I wanted to know if anyone could facilitate target for arcgis software 3.1 and an activator 
of it as I download the version 3.2.1 but I have no way to activate*

----------


## franzk

Hi,
I need the dlls

Could someone please upload these files?
geoguilib.dll, geolib.dll and geogxx.dll

----------


## oktapod

*to franzk*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   -> installation instruction video

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  -> installation packages with ********

----------


## oktapod

> Hi,
> I need the dlls
> 
> Could someone please upload these files?
> geoguilib.dll, geolib.dll and geogxx.dll



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] -> installation instruction video

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] -> installation packages with ********

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## hasansar

If don't solution's your problem send me id. razavihasan@gmail.com

----------


## hacker0521

I have Oasis montaj 7.1.1, I need rayfract or geogiga, seisopt, W_geosoft win_downhole,

----------


## pepe_gri

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


pepe_gri

----------


## abdelurgamm

hi every one, pepe_gri please share

----------


## abdelurgamm

abdelhak.chaqui@gmail.com

----------


## kalasamp

hi..can any upload the Geosoft Target for ArcGIS, i have trail version, when i am open a project, required license for another step....please can any one help me the license key......advance thanx
kalasamp

----------


## jeetu

please send me invitation for account on demonoid...on jtu2010@gmail.com
thanx in advance..

----------


## jeetu

where is the license key for montaj oasis 7.0 
please share  ....

----------


## jeetu

please share the license key of geosoft oasis montaj 7.0 ...

----------


## arunkumarrowdy

i cant able to download . that link is not available. what should i do. plz help me!

----------


## yunny

any one can share the three dll files for 7.0.1?
the links are all dead now, thanks a lot!

----------


## gustavomedina

hola alguien tines el oasis montaj 7.5 o superior lo necesito con urgencia espero puedan ayudarme gracias

See More: Oasis Montaj 7.0.1

----------


## corex

I need Oasis Mojtaj, I am ready to exchange it with Petrel new version. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## ismak78

thanks

----------


## biriant

I have Oasis Montaj 7.0. Who do you want to exchange ?. I need ecrin, eclipse and IPM

Thanks

----------

